# Joystick/Contoller question



## ArmorOfGod (Oct 2, 2006)

Okay, I want to buy a game controller for my Windows XP PC.
Some controllers come with a setup cd.  Some don't; like this one for example:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Dual-USB-Joypad...60QQihZ007QQcategoryZ3677QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItemhttp://cgi.ebay.com/USB-2-0-GAMEPAD...5QQihZ005QQcategoryZ74943QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Is that a problem?  Does a controller need a setup cd, or is there a generic program in my computer that will accept a controller like that one?

I don't know anything about PC gaming, so all of this is new to me.

AoG


----------



## Kreth (Oct 2, 2006)

ArmorOfGod said:


> Okay, I want to buy a game controller for my Windows XP PC.
> Some controllers come with a setup cd. Some don't; like this one for example:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Dual-USB-Joypad...60QQihZ007QQcategoryZ3677QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...


Typically, a CD will include driver software and may or may not include some type of calibration utility. I would stick with one of the well-known brands (Logitech being a good example). That way you can always obtain any needed software from the vendor site.


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 2, 2006)

ArmorOfGod said:


> Okay, I want to buy a game controller for my Windows XP PC.
> Some controllers come with a setup cd. Some don't; like this one for example:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Dual-USB-Joypad...60QQihZ007QQcategoryZ3677QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...


 
It can be a problem, typically the cd includes drivers, but you *might* be ok, since it is newer technology the plug and play might detect them properly.  I would agree with Kreth though that you are better off sticking with well known brands, then it is easier to get needed drivers off the internet.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Oct 2, 2006)

Thank you.  You both answered my question.  I had my eye on a controller by Disney that looks like a Playstation 2 controller that comes with a driver cd and a Logitech that did not come with a cd, but comes with a link to download the drivers.
Thanks!

AoG


----------

